# Blue Chip Shares



## rowdy (30 July 2005)

Hello,

Thought that being a beginner and having found no real list out there, was wondering if anyone knew if there is an official Blue Chip Company list?

Obviously Blue Chip shares are the reliable ones but is there an updated list somewhere out there for the public to see.

And is there some prerequisite before a company is categorised as a blue chip company or is it just open for interpretation?

For example the top 150 Companies listed on a particular newspaper are listed according to their market cap, so are they all bluechip shares? Or is market Cap irrelevant when it comes to blue chips.

Regards,

Rod


----------



## brerwallabi (30 July 2005)

rowdy said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> For example the top 150 Companies listed on a particular newspaper are listed according to their market cap, so are they all bluechip shares? Or is market Cap irrelevant when it comes to blue chips.
> 
> ...



Blue chip means to me low risk safe, paying regular didvidends and being able able to consistantly make money year in year out even when times get tough ala CBA - being in the Top 150 does not make you blue chip some dont even pay a div, and who remembers the little darling called Pac Dun and that was a Top 10 company. Todays blue chips might not necessarilly be all around in 20 years time.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (30 July 2005)

rowdy said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Thought that being a beginner and having found no real list out there, was wondering if anyone knew if there is an official Blue Chip Company list?
> 
> ...




Read this Rod.
http://www.theage.com.au/news/business/rocknroll-investing/2005/07/29/1122144021570.html

Regards


----------



## ob1kenobi (30 July 2005)

Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Read this Rod.
> http://www.theage.com.au/news/business/rocknroll-investing/2005/07/29/1122144021570.html
> 
> Regards




You can get a list of companies that make up the ASX100 and ASX200. This will take you beyond the limits of blue chip companies. You may surprise yourself as to what's out there.


----------

